# 34 Zoll G-sync Kaufberatung / Asus oder Acer ?



## Daheim111 (13. März 2016)

Habe einen 27" Asus G-sync und möchte mein Gesichtsfeld erweitern...

Welcher ist besser :

ASUS PG348Q, 86,36 cm (34 Zoll), 1  Hz Widescreen, G-SYNC - DP

oder 

Acer Predator X34, 86,36 cm (34 Zoll), 1   Hz, G-SYNC IPS - DP, HDMI

???

Fast keine Unterschiede ?!?

Allen einen schönen Sonntag !


----------



## W4RO_DE (13. März 2016)

Also nach dem was ich in Hardwareforen gelesen habe scheint der Asus seltener an den für diese Geräteklasse üblichen Problemen zu leiden (Fiepen, horizontale Linien, keine fehlerfreien 100 Hz) als der Acer. Pech kann man aber auch mit ihm haben.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (13. März 2016)

Einziger Unterschied ist die Reaktionszeit (Asus 5s, Acer 4s). Ob man das nun merkt, mag ich zu bezweifeln. Ob irgendeiner der beiden anfälliger ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaube, dass bei beiden mit gleich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Probleme auftreten können. Vom Design her würde ich persönlich zum Asus greifen, aber das ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.


----------



## hamburgcity (14. März 2016)

Wie geil ist das denn!!! Endlich ist der PG348Q da!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Jetzt nur noch auf gute Tests warten.


----------



## keks4 (14. März 2016)

Also die Fanboy seite von mir sagt: Asus❤ 
Die vernünftige sagt: warten bis die ersten richtigen Tests und Erfahrungen von Usern Vorhanden sind


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2016)

Wird ähnlich wie der Acer performen und wirst die gleiche Panellotterie haben.


----------



## xeno75 (14. März 2016)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn!!! Endlich ist der PG348Q da!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Jetzt nur noch auf gute Tests warten.



Asus ROG Swift PG348Q: Ultrawide-Nachzugler im Test

http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/...-34-3440x1440-ips-g-sync-curved-100hz-review/

Bisher ist der PG348Q leider nicht lieferbar, ich würde gerne mal ein paar Feedbacks von Privatnutzern sehen um zu erfahren ob die gloreichen Testexemplare eine Ausnahme oder eher die Regel sind.


----------



## hamburgcity (23. März 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt, nachdem ich meinen BenQ XL2420T nun seit paar Jahren im Einsatz habe, den Asus bestellt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Ding steuerfrei kaufen darf und es "nur" 1091€ sind (weiterhin krasser preis). Ich hoffe, dass das IPS Panel keine zu krassen "bleeding" Probleme aufweisen wird. Sonst muss das Ding wieder zurück zu Media Markt [emoji19] ankommen soll der Anfang April.


----------



## xeno75 (23. März 2016)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt, nachdem ich meinen BenQ XL2420T nun seit paar Jahren im Einsatz habe, den Asus bestellt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Ding steuerfrei kaufen darf und es "nur" 1091€ sind (weiterhin krasser preis). Ich hoffe, dass das IPS Panel keine zu krassen "bleeding" Probleme aufweisen wird. Sonst muss das Ding wieder zurück zu Media Markt [emoji19] ankommen soll der Anfang April.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch    Bei welchem Händler ist der Bildschirm den verfügbar?
Lass' mal etwas von dir hören, wenn du das gute Stück bei dir hast. Ich bin gespannt ob sich dein Eindruck mit den vielen guten Tests deckt.


----------



## hamburgcity (3. April 2016)

Es gibt mittlerweile über 1000 Beiträge in einem Beitrag nur für den 348Q drüben auf overclock.net - sehr interessant

[Official] ASUS RoG Swift PG348Q Owners Club


----------



## Daheim111 (3. April 2016)

Ok, hab den Acer genommen (1099,-)...IPS-glow in den Ecken, aber eigentlich dezent...
Nun muss ich nur meiner 980ti Beine machen, denn die hat zu knabbern...
Schönen Sonntag Abend noch an alle !


----------



## MiezeMatze (6. April 2016)

Hey kannst du mal 1-2 screenshots machen?  
Bist du zufrieden und schafft er 100hz? 
Keine schlieren in schnellen games?

Ich hab mir jetzt alle tests reingezogen die ich finden konnte und beide nehmen sich kaum was vom Bild.

Der asus ist halt *scheinbar* aussenrum etwas wertiger (optisch va. hinten)

Was noch auffällt ist acer hat 2Jahre ... asus hat 3 Jahre garantie


----------



## Daheim111 (7. April 2016)

Noch eins drauf: In einem Artikel auf hardwareluxx habe ich gelesen, dass der 348Q und der X34 das GLEICHE Panel benutzen ! Kann das jemand bestätigen ?

ASUS ROG PG348Q mit 1   Hz und Curved-Screen im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. April 2016)

Würde ja Sinn machen.


----------



## Daheim111 (7. April 2016)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Hey kannst du mal 1-2 screenshots machen?
> Bist du zufrieden und schafft er 100hz?
> Keine schlieren in schnellen games?
> 
> ...



Na der sieht m.E. neutraler aus als der Asus...und Schlieren hab ich keine, aber ein gewisses Bleeding...
Ich hab ihn auf 90 Hz eingestellt / reicht mir (und mehr bringt die 980ti mit Sicherheitsreserve sowieso nicht) ! Muss mal 100 probieren...

Und: er war für 3 Tage bei CK für 1099,- drin (da wo ich ihn gekauft habe) !!! Jetzt wieder für 1289,- ...

Nochmals gelesen / scheint wirklich so: gleiches Panel !!!


----------



## MiezeMatze (7. April 2016)

Noch was anderes zum X34.
Auf Youtube sind ja sie ganzen Tester u.a TechofTomorrow begeistert... bei dem fällt mir aber beim Battlefrom spielen auf das der Rauch (zb. beim Xwing Flug TOTAL gerastert aussieht.

Dann habe ich im Netzt bei Kaufbewertungen das auch gelesen...dass eben unzufriedene Käufer sich drüber beschweren dass Rauch und Nebeleffekte teilweise so ein Raster zeigen....

Müsste ja bei W3 im Sumpf oder the Division oder eben Battlefront sichtbar sein...oder auch nicht.


PS:
Würde auch zugreiffen aber 100 bzw. 120 hz ab werk ohne OC-Lotterie sollten schon drin sein....darum wart ich lieber noch. 
Find das unverschämt von beiden Herstellern. 
Aber das wird immer weiter ausgebaut...steigert schön deren gewinn und spart was an Auslese. 
So kann man A und B Klasse Panels zum A-Preis verkaufen


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

Mal nebenbei ein Link zum X34 (scheint sehr gründlich):
Acer Predator X34 Review - TFT Central

Nebenschauplatz: wie krieg ich die Firmware-Version raus (meiner produziert in 12/2015) ?


----------



## MiezeMatze (9. April 2016)

Und wie siehts mit den Scanlines aus???

Weile nun kommen als mehr Vids von Noramlkäufern...die Videos mit Scanlines zeigen die bei der Kombi von OC+Gsync auftreten?! was ist da dran?

PS: 
Auf Youtube sind ja sie ganzen Tester u.a TechofTomorrow begeistert... bei dem fällt mir aber beim Battlefrom spielen auf das der Rauch (zb. beim Xwing Flug TOTAL gerastert aussieht.

Dann habe ich im Netzt bei Kaufbewertungen das auch gelesen...dass eben unzufriedene Käufer sich drüber beschweren dass Rauch und Nebeleffekte teilweise so ein Raster zeigen....



Klar das die ganzen Testchannel-Youtuber beide Monitore NUR loben. Denn die einen bekommen das Ding gesponsert und die anderen  kaufen sich eh jeden Top Monitor sobald n besserer kommt...der dann auch wieder AMAZING ist ohne Contras.


----------



## Daheim111 (10. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MiezeMatze: Scanlines / das sind doch waagerechte also querverlaufende Linien ? G-sync an aber "OC" nur das von EVGA... Hilf mir mal...ich will den neuen Acer checken / wer weiss, warum der für ein paar Tage bei CK "nur" 1099,- gekostet hat...2 Tage nachdem ich den geholt habe, war der Preis wieder 1289,- ...
Mal ein Bild aus dem Eizo-Test / ich erkenne senkrechte Trenn-Linien / ist das ein "Banding" ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. April 2016)

Also ich erkenn darauf garnix sieht alles normal aus.

Um Lienien zu testen wirf die G_sync demo an wenn du da nichts erkennst dann alles gut.


----------



## Daheim111 (16. April 2016)

Die scanlines sind dann waagerechte Linien am Rand des Pendels (wo ich ein paar sehe), oder ?


----------



## MiezeMatze (17. April 2016)

Sry hab ne zeit lang nicht geguckt...
Also im netz sind n paar vids zum X34 aufgetaucht wo käufer sich über *scanlines* ärgen wenn ser 100hz oc+ gsync genutzt wird.

Das ist optisch quasi so wie wenn du mit ner schlechten cam. einen Monitor abfilmst... dann sieht man Streifen im Bild.

Das ist natürlich nur sinnvoll zu zeigen wenn es nicht abgefilmt wird...was viele machen wenn sie es zeigen wollen.

Aber wenn dich bei deinem nix stört freu dich und gut is es....sonst macht man sich noch verrückt.
Die Testgeräte auf youtube haben ja alle n super Bild.

Ich finde nur die Verarbeitung drum rum nicht 1200 euro wert darum lieber asus... nat kann man da auch n Montagspanel bekommen - dann geht halt zurück.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2016)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Das ist optisch quasi so wie wenn du mit ner schlechten cam. einen Monitor abfilmst... dann sieht man Streifen im Bild.


Wenn du sowas meinst, das hat nicht mit der Cam zu tun.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru474L8N15w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MiezeMatze (26. April 2016)

Naja es wird immer schlimmer was man alles über die Acer liest und spätestens wenn man das build quality vid gesehn hat wo sich der Rahmen eindrücken lässt is es vorbei....da haben Leute iheren schon 5x umgetauscht.

Einmal n Notebook und danach nie wieder Acer...


----------



## MiezeMatze (27. April 2016)

Was is eigentlich nun der Unterschied zwischen Acer Predator X34bmiphz und Acer Predator X34A ????


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. Mai 2016)

Antwort: 

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Der derzeit als Neu beworbene Acer Predator X34A (HDMI, DisplayPort, USB,
NVIDIA G-Sync, schwarz), Art.-Nr. V7LA36, unterscheidet sich nach Angaben des
Herstellers einerseits im Kontrast und andererseits in der Höhe zum zu
vergleichenden Vorgänger Acer Predator X34BMiphz (HDMI, DisplayPort, USB,
Audio, schwarz/silber), Art.-Nr. V7LA32.

Während der Kontrast des Vorgänger als dynamisch 100000000:1 angegeben ist,
wird der neue Artikel mit einem festen Kontrast von 1000:1 ausgewiesen. Einen
wirklichen Unterschied macht dies allerdings laut Testberichte nicht fühlbar aus.

Der Vorgänger hat die Bildhöhe von 45,6 cm, während die neue Version mit 58,6
cm etwas höher ist. Der Rahmen des erstgenannten Produkts ist dicker. Die in
Klammern stehenden 13 cm bezeichnen die Höhe des Standfußes.

Der große Preisunterschied lässt sich in der Tat damit rechtfertigen, dass es
sich um ein neues Produkt handelt. Eventuell ist auch die Verpackung eine
andere, woraus sich auch vom Hersteller andere Preise ergeben können.
Letztlich ist die Preisfrage stets vom Markt abhängig und manches Mal
schwierig nachzuvollziehen.

Nähere Informationen können Sie auch beim Hersteller selbst anfragen, da
einiges nicht immer den Händlern übermittelt wird. Wir können Ihnen also
leider nur Auskunft mit Hilfe der vom Hersteller an uns übermittelten
Informationen geben.


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. Mai 2016)

Ist nur die Frage ob der X34A weniger Kinderkrankheiten hat?!

In manchen shops ist das Lieferdatum des Asus auf 2017 geschnellt...LoooooL


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2016)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Antwort:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


Wer gibt solche komischen Antworten?


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Mai 2016)

ALTERNATE gibt die


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2016)

Der dynamische Kontrast ist irrelevant und der statische ist gleich.

Die unterschiedlich Bildhöhe liegt an der Höhenverstellung.

Der Unterschied bei Acer auf der Homepage, ist eine Swivelfunktion des X34A.


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Mai 2016)

Das hier ist das ausführliste und neutralste review das ich bisher gefunden hab... in dem Fall schneidet das Testmodell von Asus sogar schlechter ab.

Und nochmal die bestätigung des gleichen panles in beiden

Asus ROG Swift PG348Q Review - TFTCentral

Acer Predator X34 Review - TFT Central


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2016)

Yay, Reviews mit Goldsamples.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Contrast LOL.

Die A version soll wohl 10Bit haben und Strobe abe ob das so stimmt ka.

Aber mach dir mal nicht so große Hoffnung beim 271HU haben auch alle gedacht Acer hat die Fehler zum 270HU damit behoben aber Pustekuchen..


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Mai 2016)

Naja also der test ist wirklich ausführlich... im Gegensatz zum rest.
Und YouTube ist halt bei beiden Varianten total subjektiv und alle Tester haben irgendwie ne tripple A version-so ein Zufall.^^


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Mai 2016)

Nein die x34a Version ist laut hersteller mit swifelfunktion (drehbar) und höher einstellbar.... seh optisch kein Unterschied.

Naja aber 2. Charge...also weniger KinderKrankheiten evtl.


Beim asus ist es nun auch schon so dass mit mehr verfügbaren Modellen die Beschwerden kommen.

Das gleiche in grün


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Mai 2016)

Wurd mal wieder eines besseren belehrt wie damals bei EVGA.
Asus mit Montagspanel gleich zurück (alles drumherum 1A aber was bringt wir das beim Bild)

Ungeduldig wie ich bin wollt ich nicht bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag auf Erstz warten... und da seh ich den X34A (neu).
Gut die Rückseite ist immer noch hässlich aber der standfuß der nun auch drehbar (30grad) und höher ist...echt nice.

Und das wichtigste Bild top, kein Pixelfehler, kein Banding, sofort 100hz Gsync (hab die Demo und mehrer spile paralell mit meinem vorherigen Monitor verglichen... 1A.

Und quasi 0 BL... ein mini Schein oben rechts 4x1 cm nur sichtbar bei max black...musst ich erst suchen.

Kein Fiepen, Boxen sind auch ok.


Entweder Glücksgriff oder sie bekommens langsam hin...


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Gut die Rückseite ist immer noch hässlich aber der standfuß der nun auch drehbar (30grad) und höher ist...echt nice.



Drehbar, ja.
Höher, nein.
Die sind beide gleich hoch.
Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch dass du einen Guten erwischt hast und zufrieden bist


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Mai 2016)

Jo danke.  

Echt ein geiles Feeling... vom 24zoll (allerdings 144hz) auf den ist schon echt fett.
Rise of the TR, Mordor, DL, GTA5, Battlefleet, WOT und va W3... is man mittelndrin statt nur dabei 
Aja und Kinofilme ... ahhhh schön


Das Gehäuse um das Panel ist beim Ausu nach wie vor (gefühlt) hochwertiger, auch wenn das jetzt nicht übel ist... hingegen ist der ganze Standfuß beim X34A echt klasse.
Vor allem ist der nicht so wackelig wie die aus den testvids....ich kann am tisch wackeln und klopfen und es wackelt nix.
Das Menü ist grauenhaft auf den ersten Blick...der trick ist aber nur das die Menüführung in jedem Untermenü evtl wechselt.
Erst gings garnicht...als ichs dann gecheckt hab wars ganz easy.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

Hat der eigentlich auch die Game Modes zum einstellen wie bei meinem Z35?
Das ist sehr praktisch, einfach 3 Grundeinstellungen speicher und das ist ein schneller Wechsel möglich.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Mai 2016)

Ja hat der auch alles, 3 Gamemodes und noch Movie,Standdard, und noch was.

Das Bild war aber auf Anhieb schon gut und ich hab mich erst mal Fehlersuche fixiert.

Eine Frage hab ich mal:  
In den Auflösungseinstellung (Anzeige) hab ich irgendwie NUR 21:9 in der nativ Res also 3440x1440p... der Rest ist 16:9

Aber nach *unten* kann man ja immer einstellen...da frag ich mich wo ist zb. 2560x1080p???

Weisst du zufällig ob man das einstellen kann?


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Mai 2016)

habs geht ja übers panle wenn man dsr deaktiviert

Aber downscaling kann ich im Gegensatz zu DSR nicht empfehlen....

Habs eben bei Rise of the TR geteste.... 2560x1080 sieht net so doll aus 

Naja läuft zum Glück in 3440x1440 noch ordentlich ohne Kompromisse


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich einfach nicht programmiert wurden.
Erstell dir doch ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung.

Edit:
Liegt an der Skalierung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Mai 2016)

Hab die 2560x1080 erstellt. 

Geht alles.

Nur TR sieht so recht matschig aus

Meinst das liegt  auch am aspect ratio

PS: hab von VXAO auf HBO+ gestellt und jetzt gehts auch in 3440x1440 ...downsampling is nix für mich


----------



## MisterMaa (12. Mai 2016)

was ist denn jetzt die endgültige Empfehlung X34 oder PG348Q ?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2016)

X34A.
Nimmt sich im Endeffekt nicht viel.


----------



## MisterMaa (13. Mai 2016)

den gibt's bei uns (in der Schweiz) leider noch gar nicht und de rPG348q ist ebenfalls nirgends auf Lager. Die Idee wäre gewesen einen neuen zu kaufen damein PG278Q ja in Reparatur geht. Dann muss ich mich wohl gedulden ^^


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab jedenfalls den X34A und bin begeistert.

Spiel gerade Doom4 mit 100fps gsync in UWQHD und ultra und das Bild ist supersmooth... und der shooter is nun mal wirklich schnell. 
Viel dunkle stellen...BL fehlanzeige, Blur fehlanzeige, kein Flicker, keine Lines

Bereu es keinen Meter- geil das teil.

Hier mal ein kleines ingamevid.: Acer Predator X34A 100hz G-sync Doom 3440x1440 Ultra Settings - YouTube
(Ist halt shadowplay 60fps... was nicht wirklich an die tolle Performance in Wirklichkeit rankommt, aber doch n ganz guten Eindruck macht)


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

Verstehe garnicht, warum das Spiel ab 18 ist.
Aber danke, das war mein erstes 21:9 Video bei Youtube.


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nur die Fäuste der Gerechtigkeit walten lassen^^  Macht wirklich Spaß
Zum Glück hat Doom nen großen FPS couter und nicht so n Futzelding

Doom ist gut für BL und Blur Tests.

Ich denke dass viele von denen die schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Monitot gemacht haben (natürlich abgesehn vom BL falls sie es haben) ... einfach eine (noch) zu schwache Grafikkarte für so einen Monitor im Rechner haben.
Damit mein ich zb. die 970.  

Das seh ich bei Rise of the TR und W3... wenn man da in niedrigere FPS Grenzbereiche kommt ist es kein schönes Spielgefühl mehr.
Mit der Karte musst ich nur 1-2 Kleinigkeite eine Stufe runter setzen und es war wieder smooth. 
Aber das geht mit ner Midclass Karte nicht.


Voraussetzung für die 2 Monitore ist ne 980ti,Titan X...die neuen 1080er oder bedingt  ein SLI 970/980 System.
Alles anderen macht keinen Spaß das garantier ich.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

Niedrige fps sind mir eh ein Graus und mit Gsync war das Ganze noch schlimmer.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Mai 2016)

Fiepen und Scanlines haben aber nix mit der Grafikkarte zu tuhen.

Kann sein das Acer doch mal was hin beommen hat aber dafür gibts zu wenig rezo z.Z.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

Hat das irgendwer behauptet?


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. Mai 2016)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Fiepen und Scanlines haben aber nix mit der Grafikkarte zu tuhen.
> 
> Kann sein das Acer doch mal was hin beommen hat aber dafür gibts zu wenig rezo z.Z.



Hat ja auch keiner gesagt...
abgesehn davon ist Fiepen bei Grafikkarten auch oft ein Problem


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Mai 2016)

Schon gut einfach den Post nicht beachten

Hab da was falsch verstanden man sollte nebenbei nicht zocken^^


----------



## MiezeMatze (15. Mai 2016)

Witcher 3:  Acer X34A 100hz G-sync Witcher3 3440x1440 Ultra Hairworks - YouTube


Acer Predator X34A 100hz G-sync Witcher3 3440x1440 Ultra Hairworks FPS - YouTube
Mit FPS wobei man mit den settings in der open world selten über 60 kommt... nur in dungeons

Das ist natürlich mit allem auf max und Nvidia schnickschnack ne andre Hausnummer. 
Aber die OC 980ti schaffts noch ganz gut.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Hast du Sync on?
Macht sich das bemerkbar im 40er Bereich?

Weil 40FPS sind ja dann doch schon *leicht ruckelig* jedenfalls empfind ich das so.


----------



## MiezeMatze (15. Mai 2016)

ja Gsync. Läuft trotzdem noch recht ordentlich... ansonsten halt etwas Hairworks reduzieren

Ja w3  ist mit max settings kein game um die 100hz gsync zu zeigen.

Naja im Herbst muss dann eine 1080 ti Extreme her ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Naja bei 100FPS macht sich auch Gsync  wenn überhaupt nur noch wenig bemerkbar.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich finde Gsync bei 40fps einfach nur grausam.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Inwiefern?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2016)

Mir ist bei Ark schlecht davon geworden.
Die 40fps mit Gsync zwingen den Monitor ja mit 40Hz zu laufen und das geht garnicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

Hmm dann kommste aber auch generell nicht mit 40FPS klar auch wenn Monitor auf 60Hz läuft?

Weil normal sollte es flüssiger sein als auf 40FPS@60Hz zumindest wird einem das vorgegaukelt weil Tearing das Bild subjektiv ruckeliger wirken lässt was mit Sync ja geschichte ist.
Zumindest ist das so meine Erfahrung^^

GTA5 ist z.b total smooth mit Sync auf 40FPS^^
Was echt schon wunderlich ist.

Es geht aber auch nicht bei jeden Spiel so toll ka woran das liegt ob die das generell auch unterstützen müssen Ark ist ja sowieso eh krüppel.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hab 120Hz und tearing habe ich auch so nicht wirklich.
Es wirkt auch nicht ruckelig, sondern zieht sich gefühlt wie nen Kaugummi.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

Ahjo das kenn ich.
Blos das es mir da nicht schlecht wird sondern ichs mitn Handgelenk bekomme weil alles sich so gummimäßig spielt kann am erhöhten Lag liegen dann obwohl Sync das ja eig. unterdrücken sollte nicht wie mit V.Sync wo sich dann schon 60FPS wie Gummi ziehen^^
Verstärkt wird das extra noch wenn man 120Hz und FPS von 80+ schön gewöhnt ist.

Deshalb achte ich aufm Lag besonders das der von haus aus schon sehr Low ist dann fällt das mit Sync nicht so ins gewicht.
Aber wenn der Monitor schon von sich aus knapp am *kaugummigaming* ist dann wirds mit Sync gerade V-Sync nüx..^^


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Man hat ja ne erhöhte Latenz durch die niedrige Hertzzahl.
Deswegen lieber ohne Gsync mit 120Hz.


----------



## MiezeMatze (16. Mai 2016)

Also irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei.
Mir geht es einerseits ja darum die 100hz gsync vorzustellen.

Andererseits finde ich gsync super.
Und ich nehm meinen PC regelmäßig (sit jahren)zu nem Kumpel mit und Zock da über nen sehr guten Fernseher (ca 4000euro)...der aber halt logischerweise nur vsync hat.
Die  600hz Technologie oder mehr kommt ja bei den Games nicht zum Einsatz....es ist wie auf nem alten 60hz Monitor

Das Spielgefühl ist wesentlichen zäher.

Und klar merkt man gsync bei rund 100hz...
Weil man kein tearing hat.
Ohne vsync kann man selbst mit 100+ fps auf dem TV nicht zocken wegen dem tearing.


----------



## MiezeMatze (16. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mir ist bei Ark schlecht davon geworden.
> Die 40fps mit Gsync zwingen den Monitor ja mit 40Hz zu laufen und das geht garnicht.



Hä, was du beschreibst ist vsync...bei Gsync würde es nie mit konstant 40fps laufen sondern  (was weiss ich) mit  dem fps Bereich was deine Karte(n) eben da schaffen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Die hat da aber nur was im 40er Bereich geschafft und Vsync war es mit Sicherheit nicht.
Von konstant habe ich auch nichts geschrieben.


----------



## MiezeMatze (17. Mai 2016)

Meinst du jetzt bei Ark? Ja da finde ich die Optimierung auch ehrlich gesagt unterirdisch...

Wenn man bei solchen games aber gerad mal 40-45fps mit gsync hat... hat man mit vsync ja dann gleich 30. Das ist dann Not gegen Elend getauscht.


----------

